# An orange bundle of love



## Aceofspades9 (Jan 16, 2021)

Found this little kitty abandoned and begging for food. After feeding a few scraps of chicken from my take out order, he entered my house and fell asleep and been living in my house for two weeks. Its tail is short but it looks more like a tabby than a bobtail. Anyone know what age, breed, it is and whether it is neutered? Haven't brought it to the vet yet. He doesn't bury his poop and stinks up the room he is in. I might take him to the shelter, haven't decided yet. Is this cat adoptable and what is his fate in a shelter? Just want to do the right thing.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

He is a pretty kitty! Even moggies (mixed breeds) can have bobtails. If his hind legs aren't longer than his front, he isn't an American bobtail, or a Manx. He could be a Japanese bobtail. Here's a link on how to tell if a male cat is neutered. He was probably dumped out, because he won't use to litterbox. Some cats just won't use it, due to behavioral issues. He could have a UTI. as for age, he looks about two years, maybe? Since he won't use the litterbox, it'll be a little difficult for him to be adopted.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

He looks happy staying with you. Wink, Wink 😉


----------



## MistWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

How could you not keep such a cat? He looks very comfortable in your home.

Some litterbox guidelines you might find useful-








You’re Setting-up Your Litter Box All Wrong - Jackson Galaxy


You are Setting up Your Litter Box All Wrong Hint: for more on related topics, see The Benefits of Natural Litter For A Healthy Cat: Catify Why You Shouldn't Toilet Train Your Cat There is proper litter box etiquette and a correct way to set-up your cat’s litter box. This...




www.jacksongalaxy.com


----------



## noah123 (Jan 25, 2021)

so adorable!


----------

